# Muzzy elk success....anyone?



## kmax (Oct 8, 2007)

How has the hunt gone for all the muzzy Elk guys and gals?


----------



## Chard (Oct 15, 2010)

I got out on Wednesday but no luck yet. I did hear of one spike being brought out by Strawberry. Hoping for the weekend however.


----------



## kmax (Oct 8, 2007)

Good luck, bad weather a coming... hope it helps.


----------



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

Just came down off of the mountain so I can go on the pheasant opener tomorrow. My cousin missed a cow at 200 yards opening morning, then the other guy that I was with got what I guess you would call bull fever and missed a nice 6 point bull at 80 yards broadside. I shot a cow yesterday morning, my cousin shot a cow as well, and I almost sealed the deal on a nice bull last night but he just didn't give me the opportunity. So I will keep you posted once I go back up. So far it has been a great hunt, we have seen elk every day.


----------



## BULLSEYE01 (Nov 6, 2010)

I am new to the forum butt i have hunted all three days so far and I have not had any luck but I have seen lots of Elk. We will see how my luck is in the morning.


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

I hunted opening morning for a couple hours , saw around 60 +/- Elk , But up all on top and out of reach for me ( bad back ) need a horse of 4 wheeler , some very big bulls ( spike area ) and a few spikes. I have been sick and hoping to feel better by Monday I have not been out sense opening morning and should not have been out then , couldn't breath, fever and all . Timing sucks !!!!!!!!!!! :twisted: -)O(- -)O(-


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

They were on the top , no 4 wheeler trails , horses would be nice or a few friends .


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

RobK said:


> I hunted opening morning for a couple hours , saw around 60 +/- Elk , But up all on top and out of reach for me ( bad back ) need a horse of 4 wheeler , some very big bulls ( spike area ) and a few spikes. I have been sick and hoping to feel better by Monday I have not been out sense opening morning and should not have been out then , couldn't breath, fever and all . Timing sucks !!!!!!!!!!! :twisted: -)O(- -)O(-


 Well i am still sick and my son and mine has lasted over a week . SO i just put very thing away and it looks like our hunts a bust this .year . If they move the muzzle loader hunt to the first of October liked planed and its a combined deer/elk ??, then i am done big game hunting . Also EVERY muzzle loader hunter i talked to, is pissed at what they are doing . But many had no clue they are going to do that . :twisted:

good luck to all of you going out !!!


----------



## bhiii (Sep 11, 2007)

Friday after 2 days of hunting we finally spied a small group of bulls from a half mile plus and bedded them in an high basin aspen grove for the day. That afternoon the bulls decide to feed out into the lower drainage. Knowing exactly where they were heading my buddy set up the ambush and executed a great 200 and some change yard shot to put this 5x5 down as the day was coming to an end. Despite all the aches and pains from the work that followed, he finally slipped into bed around midnight for a well deserved rest. 

Happy B-Day Craig, you couldn't have asked for a better present on your birthday.


----------



## lifeisgood (Aug 31, 2010)

Hunted Thursday - Sat. was close (60 yards) to one heard of 25-30 all cows except for one possible spike. I did not have a clear view of the bull to convince me it did not have other tines. Got busted on the creep around to get a better view of it. Was fun though.


----------



## cowboyfireman22 (Feb 1, 2009)

I was able to take this bull on Friday morning after missing a bigger one on opening morning. I seen him around 300 yards away feeding on a ridge. So I dropped in a group of quakies trying to keep an eye on him and he disappeared. When I finally got to the edge of the quakies I couldn't see him at all on the ridge. I was a little discouraged but I noticed there was a gully between the ridge and the quakies so I took a few more steps and looked down and seen one cow, then another cow and two more cows and there he was 20 yards away broadside looking at me and that was it. Sorry trying to get pictures to load there to big.


----------

